# Convert from rollers to bunk?



## FormerParatrooper (Jul 25, 2019)

Dumb question maybe?

Is is possible to change a roller trailer to bunks? Anyone do it with success?


----------



## JL8Jeff (Jul 25, 2019)

I did last year and the boat sits lower on the trailer and actually loads easier since I have the bunk lined up to guide the boat better than the rollers did. 
Scroll down through this thread:
https://forum.tinboats.net/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=43950&start=15


----------



## onthewater102 (Jul 26, 2019)

Possible - yes

Advisable for an aluminum boat - absolutely


----------



## jethro (Jul 29, 2019)

Most trailers are identical other than the bunk/roller setup. Just need to change the brackets and install bunks.


----------



## FormerParatrooper (Jul 29, 2019)

Thanks all. What I have is a semi v and the rollers are denting the sides.


----------



## overboard (Jul 30, 2019)

I also converted a roller trailer to bunks without any problems.


----------



## JL8Jeff (Jul 30, 2019)

I searched around on Ebay and found the brackets for a good price, got the u-bolts from Amazon I think and grabbed the vinyl downspout from Lowes and cut it in half. I sold the rollers and brackets for almost the same cost for the bunk stuff so it was a break even. You can see the bunks allow the boat to sit lower on the trailer so I don't have to back as far into the water.


----------



## thedude (Jul 31, 2019)

Nice. Consider some guide posts and maybe a nice 12 guide roller in the back to help the nose line up on lower grade boat ramps. 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## FormerParatrooper (Aug 2, 2019)

Looks good. Got the idea now. Thanks all.


----------

